# Install gutter apron or D style drip edge on existing roof?



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

A roofs eaves can be properly flashed using gutter apron, eave flashing, drip edge and nothing but a proper overhang of the roofing material, depending on what type of environment you live in.

So the first question would be, is a gutter apron needed in your area.

In my area of Ohio, installing gutter apron or eave flashing simply is not needed and you can see this when speaking to other roofers in my area because the majority of them think drip edge is eave flashing.


The difficulty of installing gutter apron compared to drip edge or eave flashing is minimal, so it will cost a few dollars more 'labor wise' but not a major increase.


----------



## sophie10 (Oct 23, 2010)

Thank you for your reply, Slyfox.

We live in North Carolina where there are torrential rain storms from the tropics every year. Snowfalls are usually limited to a few inches at most, but there are occasional heavy snows (over 20 inches ten and, I think, twelve years ago). 

One thing I like about gutter apron is that it's big enough to drop down into the gutter the whole length of a gutter run, even at the end where there is the most pitch. 

But because gutter apron also extends farther up the roof than drip edge, I was concerned that the disruption to the shingles would be more extreme and, consequently, their strength might be compromised more by the installation of gutter apron than by the installation of drip edge. Do you think there is any reason to worry about that?

Thanks.


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

sophie10 said:


> Thank you for your reply, Slyfox.
> 
> We live in North Carolina where there are torrential rain storms from the tropics every year. Snowfalls are usually limited to a few inches at most, but there are occasional heavy snows (over 20 inches ten and, I think, twelve years ago).
> 
> ...


Installing the gutter apron will require removal of the first course and starter strip, so there is no more of a danger as far as damging the existing shingles, just more time consuming.


----------



## sophie10 (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks for the information, Slyfox.


----------



## markore (Feb 2, 2013)

Slyfox said:


> A roofs eaves can be properly flashed using gutter apron, eave flashing, drip edge and nothing but a proper overhang of the roofing material, depending on what type of environment you live in.


What do you mean by eave flashing? I posted a pdf with edging profiles in this discussion here which also discusses gables and when and where to use the different types of profiles: http://www.roofingtalk.com/f6/drip-edge-333/
Another discussion here: http://www.contractortalk.com/f15/drip-edge-55897/index4/#post3259330


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Thread is over 5 years old. I'm sure the op has it figured out by now. However, the discussions you linked to are informative.


----------

